# Registration Dealine for Making Increase Workshop Extended



## Michael Johnston (Nov 25, 2007)

The deadline for signing up for the Making Increase Workshop in Central New York has been extended. Agenda and Registration information can be obtained at tinyurl.com/beeincrease.


----------

